# HOLY sh*t!



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

:rasp: now i got your attention, i dont know either my red bellies or my piraya are breeding. I have 4 8" piraya and 3 red about 8",9", and 10" that been breed before in my buddy tank.

Now I have a net in my 180g, oh not just a net 2 net i see....now just hopeing that my piraya breed so i can be the first breeder for piraya :laugh: but if the red breed i'm happy as well.

wish me luck!!

oh.......was at my LFS and saw and PALM FIBER anyone heard of that before, does it good for breeding?? they have a bunch of them.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

If it is piraya, you are one rich fellow


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> If it is piraya, you are one rish fellow


that is what i'm hopeing for :laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

how can u not know which are breeding?

post pics. Clear side picks of the couple and make sure to get the face.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

here are my red bellies.......i diffinetly know that mine red are breeding, but not so sure about the piraya...but just hopeing.

this pic. is from "silly~spy" when he had it breed about couple week ago in his tank. i will take some pic of the red in my tank and the piraya as well.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cool pics. Ur red may be breeding but i dont think ur pirayas are srry.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

outh, just wait until next week when we get a rain storm and do a huge water change, they will breed for you


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

If the piraya are in the 8" range chances are they aren't even sexually mature.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Size doesn't mean they aren't mature. People have had red bellies kept for years that are only 6".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> Size doesn't mean they aren't mature. People have had red bellies kept for years that are only 6".


But are the red bellies sexually mature and breeding at 6".

Then the fact you're comparing red bellies sexual maturity size to piraya sexual maturity size when they are different. If pirayas were sexually mature at 6-8 inches like red bellies are, I'd say we would have had a few breeding by now.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Size doesn't mean they aren't mature. People have had red bellies kept for years that are only 6".


But are the red bellies sexually mature and breeding at 6".

Then the fact you're comparing red bellies sexual maturity size to piraya sexual maturity size when they are different. If pirayas were sexually mature at 6-8 inches like red bellies are, I'd say we would have had a few breeding by now.
[/quote]
i wouldn't say that bro. there are more than a few people that have 10"+ pirayas that haven't bred for them. i don't think its a size thing i think its if you can stimulate them or not.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

his pirayas are not sexually mature. Females need to be at least 11-12 inches.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> his pirayas are not sexually mature. Females need to be at least 11-12 inches.


you trying to say that if someone have a piraya for 3 years and never grown up to 11-12" is not mature?? depending on the tank size.

and if someone have a piraya in they 180g just for 1 year and possible go up the 11-12" would you called it mature??

size doesn't matter for mature or not........look at "fry's" his red breed only in 8 month old. now can you call it mature?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2p u sir are an idiot,

theres an huge diference between a red and a piraya. Pirayas dont get sexually matured as early reds do.
i try to offer my advice and her eu go thinking ur so smart. And yet u cant even tell which are breeding, ur reds or your piraya.
and in 8 months a red belly can reach sexual maturity (5-7)inches

size doesnt matter u say?

ill send u 200 dollars via pay pal when u breed reds at 2 inches.

y dont u learn some stuff.
Sexual Maturity Size of P.Piraya:


> Sexually mature fishes are those that are (female) approximately 28 cm SL (= 11.02 inches SL) and male, 18.0 cm SL (=7.087 inches SL).


stright from http://opefe.com/piraya.html

i dont think ill be offering anymore advice considering u know everything


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> 2p u sir are an idiot,
> 
> theres an huge diference between a red and a piraya. Pirayas dont get sexually matured as early reds do.
> i try to offer my advice and her eu go thinking ur so smart. And yet u cant even tell which are breeding, ur reds or your piraya.
> ...


FIRST of all you dont call me or any body name







and i didn't say i was smart. it just a question that ask you that is all


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

alright 'idiot' was uncalled for i take that back.

but yes then, ur pirayas are not sexually mature and are not breeding


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> alright 'idiot' was uncalled for i take that back.
> 
> but yes then, ur pirayas are not sexually mature and are not breeding


ok idiot! i see some jealousy in you already........my piraya breeding or not it ok but my red are breeding for sure.

how about your??? got any luck yet??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL

im not even close to jealous.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ok pal! you didn't answer me yet...did you red close to breed yet??

better yet let see some pic of you breeding pair


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow,







, and just to stay on topic Nice looking Reds, hope you get them to breed


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> Wow,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you dude! im hopeing myself also......


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2p whats wrong with you?

im not jealous.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=121879

heres a whole thread for ya


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yup! ok.... you win :rasp: does it breed yet??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL

na not yet.

Signs, nest has built. The male constintly guards it and chases the other fish.

hes just gotta tap the female and hes done


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

1996 The dam of 3 marias, 316 P. piraya gonads were examined for sexual maturity.Im not gonna get in the details, but Frank has posted more info about this/

Rocker is correct your fish are juvenile or sub adults, so I agree they probually are not sexually mature yet. There is a big difference between P. Nattereri and P. Piraya.


----------

